# Filling Autotrail Fresh Water Tank



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi all just venturing out for the first time in my autotrail motorhome and when filling fresh water tank when 75 percent full water starts draining from blue hoses either side of tank, these are not the drain points, can anyone tell me why its doing this. 

thanks john


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds to me like they are just overflow and your tank is actually full. Your guage is probably inaccurate as are many in my experience of all sorts of makes
Dave


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

i was told when bought that you fill tank until it comes out of filler cap
regard john


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

John - that doesn't sound right! I would expect there to be an overflow from the tank that happens well before the filler pipe fills up.
Bill


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

John,
Here's the page from my (yet to be received) Autotrail handbook - it's a different model to yours but I suspect the operation is the same with yours.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine always overflows from the tank before it comes out of the filler cap - in fact it's never come out of the filler cap as I turn the hose off when it starts to overflow from the tank.

I also would guess that its a faulty gauge. Maybe something is sticking and after a drive in the van it will clear. Next time you fill up (assuming it is from empty) you could try using a 10 litre watering can or equivalent to measure how much water you are putting in. I bet you will find you fill the tank to its stated capacity before it overflows. If the gauge still shows 75% then you know where your problem is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have always filled til it comes out of the filler point on our last 3 vans all of different makes.


----------



## Katie5585 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi 
I live in New Zealand, i have an autotrail grand frontier, i blocked off three water tanks overflows and then i put a inline tap on the end of the fourth overflow, i open the tap before i fill the tank,it lets the air out ,when it overflows from the tap i close the tap water tank is full no syphoning
Cheers 
Richard


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

A 9 year gap between replies!

is this a new record?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

GMJ said:


> A 9 year gap between replies!
> 
> is this a new record?


Sadly...No!


----------

